

The case for YouTube dislikes - dendory
http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=50aefd98

======
frozenport
With the recent Windows release I am shocked by the lengths that companies go
to make their interfaces more accessible. I dream of the day when users will
REVOLT.

~~~
hdra
what does it have to do with the article?

